# Sick of being ripped off!



## Sam Francisco (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum, so firstly hello! Wanted to share my experience with you and wondered if anyone else has had the same problem. I'm 43 and decided to give GH a try. Just a low dose to try and give myself a bit of a boost. I got my first 100iu through a friend which was hygetropin yellow tops. They were great. I knew it was good as I was getting all the side effects as expected. Felt good and soon it was all used up.

That was where I hit my first problem, my mate at the gym couldn't get any more. So after a few conversations another guy offered me some kigtropin. I thought great! So this time I bought 200iu, save any hassle.

i might as well have burned my cash, it was total crap and a complete waste of money. Now I'm sure you will agree this stuff isn't cheap...

So I tried someone else, guaranteed good stuff. 200iu of hygetropin green tops. Once again total junk..... FFS!!

its a total minefield, so much crap out there...

So, I now wonder is it worth going direct to these Chinese websites or am I going to get ripped off again?

Should I just bin GH and go for GHRH and GHRP, is it as good? Or is it another junk minefield? I'm just not sure I could do 3 jabs a day with work etc, and I'm not sure if i want to... Tough call.

Would be interested in anybody else's experiences, is it just me that's been particularly unlucky.

all the best

Sam


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I got burned with some Kig too.

And made me realise I'm better off sticking to peptides, a fifth of the price and I know exactly what I'm getting.

Genuine HGH is out there, but you need to trust your source and have the ££££'s to run it long enough to see the benefits.

Everything I've read suggests in order to get what I'd want from HGH I'd need to be running it at 8-10iu's a day for months.

I ain't got that sort of cash spare with a missus and kids.


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

I totally understand where you're coming from. I've been through so many re labelled generics and so many fakes its beyond a joke. Even from what I thought were trusted sources.


----------



## Sam Francisco (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it's gonna have to be peptides. Seems like its not just me getting burned, and like you say this crap often comes from trusted sources.

I'm sure you guys feel the same and would be happy to pay for quality stuff, but when it's so hit and miss, and to be fair mainly miss, it's just too much of a risk.

For sure, it's not cheap, especially if your needing 8-10iu Dux, I was only using 2-4 and I thought that was dear....

So I reckon I'll have to give peptides a go and turn myself into a pin cushion...

Do you get similar sides from peptides as you do from rHGH?


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm of the same opinion. I will only go for pharma or original hygetropin. And that's if I can get it! Not even sure I trust what's out there to be real!


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

G_Gee said:


> I'm of the same opinion. I will only go for pharma or original hygetropin. And that's if I can get it! Not even sure I trust what's out there to be real!


Mate there defo plenty of real stuff out there, but sadly just as many fakes.


----------



## Sam Francisco (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't see the point in selling junk! Your never gonna go back to them... I suppose they've made there money by then. Makes my friggin blood boil....


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

i got burned to the tune of 1k from them b*stard kigs, from a well known peptide site thats gone legit recently aswell.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

As said stick to peps ime. Peps make your natural GH skyrocket much better value for money in these austere times.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im more than happy with peptides over the kigs that i have tried in the past. Pennies in comparison and feel i get more from the peptides. Have never tried top quality gh though.


----------



## Sam Francisco (Mar 17, 2013)

Well for sure that's made my mind up. Gonna give the peptides a go. Am I allowed to ask a preferred site? Obviously am very conscious of not getting ripped off!!!

Have done a good bit of reading and reckon on the popular combo of mod GrF and ghrp6 or 2.

Would you go for the ghrp 2 or 6? 2 or 3 times a day?

Do you guys find you get any CTS?

Finally one last brain pick. Do many of you guys use IGF-1? Is it worth it?

Thanks in advance

Sam


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv been in your exact same position recently dude - i was on the verge of just forgetting hgh altogether as i was sick of wasting my money. Iv had great Growth in the past but over the past few years iv had plenty of fakes too, including kigs, generics etc The worst is when you buy pharma for big money and they turn out fake (norditropin). Anyway although iv had to kiss a few frogs im now sorted with the new russian/ukranian jins so all is good!! You just need to find a good supply and btw going direct to the manufacturers in china is your best bet!

Iv never tried peptides but i very much doubt they are as effective as Hgh so iv never bothered. Like you i dont like the idea of injecting 3x a day eather.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like peptides.

But i 100% trust my source for Riptropin and Original Hyges.

Although with the hyges i have to order 5kits minimum.

Switching onto Medtropin soon seen as that's been redone and a lot of people are loving that too.

All about trusting your source. Not worth chancing losing money unless you're 100% certain that what you're getting is legit


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

Ive been on peps for just over a week now. 3 jabs a day is a bit of a ball ache but its do-able. the hardest part is timing them to a stomach with no fats or carbs in when ive got to eat as much and often as poss!

I cant really comment further on them as this is my first bash at them so its all wait and see really.

the only problem im having is it hurts like a b*tch when it goes in! (& 3x a day aint fun!) ive been in touch with the supplier (who has a good reputation) and they said it could be to do with the fact i re-con'd it with sterile water instead of bac water which they always recommend (i didnt have any bac at the time but do now so next lot will be mixed with this) can any pep. veterans on here clarify this?????

as for HGH, im talking to a guy in china and have set up a tester deal. Yes, im very much aware of the risks, but ive paid the man and now its a waiting game for their arrival. worst case scenario-i lose my money! BUT, like i say, i know the risks and am quite happy to take this risk with the chance of getting some good HGH at a stonkingly good price.

I can see a lot of you guys sat there saying ''well, if its cheap'' or ''if its too good to be true.......'' but if i dont try ill never know.

(*just to add-i got some MT2 from the same supplier, mixed with sterile water and this also hurts like hell going in! I have used several diff. MT2's and never had this pain before but before i mixed it with bac water previously)


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> i got burned to the tune of 1k from them b*stard kigs, from a well known peptide site thats gone legit recently aswell.


 If its the one im thinking of, they are going to the dark side again.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

bigtoe900 said:


> If its the one im thinking of, they are going to the dark side again.


certainly wont be getting any of my hard earned brass, shame as well because I regularly used him for aas without a problem, but after that I hope he got caught brewing his sh1tty anabolic fusion labs (not to be confused with fusion pharma)


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Kray said:


> Ive been on peps for just over a week now. 3 jabs a day is a bit of a ball ache but its do-able. the hardest part is timing them to a stomach with no fats or carbs in when ive got to eat as much and often as poss!
> 
> I cant really comment further on them as this is my first bash at them so its all wait and see really.
> 
> ...


Ive taken the plunge with a supplier from china previously was happy with the first 100 iu kit i bought on the promise that if it was any good i would place another order for 1000iu, first 100 where spot on the 1000iu i'm not sure about i have my reservations to say the least...

However with finding a decent supplier in the uk so hard, i have done my searching on all the chinese suppliers of hgh mainly Hyge, and have place two more orders with different suppliers, waiting for my delivery any day now... will keep you updated on the progress..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

@Sam Francisco

Try DRS labs or peptidesUK


----------



## Sam Francisco (Mar 17, 2013)

Dux said:


> @Sam Francisco
> 
> Try DRS labs or peptidesUK


Cheers, will take a look


----------



## morsey187 (Apr 10, 2011)

Kray said:


> Ive been on peps for just over a week now. 3 jabs a day is a bit of a ball ache but its do-able. the hardest part is timing them to a stomach with no fats or carbs in when ive got to eat as much and often as poss!
> 
> I cant really comment further on them as this is my first bash at them so its all wait and see really.
> 
> ...


It is definitely the sterile water, I did exactly the same on my first batch and it stung, switched to bac water now and no more stinging!


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

Bob & Weave-thats what im thinking, the tester will be ok then the next batch could be iffy. but we'll never know without trying......keep us posted with your findings 

Ive just mixed my next batch of peptides with Bac water and the jabs are 100% pain free now thank fook.

still got the MT2 mixed with sterile water to use though 

P.S-mine were from PeptidesUK. theyve got good reviews everywhere from what ive seen and read and have answered all my questions promptly and delivery was quick too so im happy with them


----------

